# DVR Question



## kcnjohn (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a Dish 510 DVR and two 311's through the DHA plan. I want to buy two Dish 501/508's and get rid off the Dish 510 and one 311. How much does dish charge to activate new equipment and can I do it myself. I would ask a CSR, but they can be a pain. Thanks.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

I've never had E* charge me to activate or de-activate a receiver. You can easily handle it yourself. They'll want the id number of the 510 and 311 as well as the new 501/508.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

If I remember correctly, the 5xx units read how much storage is on the hard drive. So, you might be able to replace the 510 hard drive with a smaller one, and thus make it a 508. 

I ran across a site on Yahoo with instructions on how to replace hard drives on 5xx units.

Bob


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* will see the unit based on the R00 number. Even if you do manage to hack a smaller hard drive into a 510 and get it working they will consider it a 510.

BTW: Tampering with E* receivers is not recommended.
(No instructions nor link to such will be tolerated here. Thanks.)

James


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

You are leasing all three receivers so they are the property of DISH Notwerk. Under DHA you could have a contract upto 2 years so I recommend you either reread your contract or check with DISH about your obligation.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I own my 510.

If it breaks down, and I can fix it I will.
Y’all might consider it hacking, but I don’t.

When I modified the speedo on my motorcycle, so that it accurately displays my true speed, instead of 10% higher, I didn’t hack it. I noticed that my battery was turning the starter slower than normal, I ordered a new battery. When I replace the present battery with a sealed battery, I won't be hacking my motorcycle.

When I bought the components to assemble a computer, I didn’t hack it together.

The only hacking I do is to turkeys.

bob


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

robert koerner said:


> The only hacking I do is to turkeys.


You can tell us how you hack turkeys (in the appropriate forum of course) but this site isn't about receiver modifications.

Thanks.

James


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Robert,

I think what James is saying is that If or when the harddrive fails in your 510, you simply need to call dish and get a replacement under the protection plan (if you dont have it ask for it to be added to your account, then call back a day or so later and ask for a replacment 510). 

Jon


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You don't even have to wait for the next day - it can be done on the same call.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

We disagree about what hacking and modifying are.

If I replace the feedline between my LNA and receiver, I neither hacked, nor modified my system.

If I replace a Tungsram 12AX7 with a Sylvania 12AX7, neither hack nor modify. Sub 5771 for a 12AX7, neither hack nor modify.

Change hard drives, same thing.

Dish might even swap his 510 with a 508? At one time, they offered to do that to solve the string of malfunctioning 510s I’ve had. 

If y’all rule out repairing equipment, changing hard drives, replacing two conductor AC cords with three conductor ones, fine with me.

Bob


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In any case, Bob, the modification solution you suggest will not help kcnjohn. As noted in my first response, E* will consider his current 510 a 510 regardless of what he does to it. (He could paint it purple and stencil "962" on it and it would still be a 510. No the "962" will not be purple.  )

It has nothing to do with the definition of hacking (a word only you have not applied to your suggestion). Changing internal parts and possibly destroying his receiver in the process won't get him two 500 level DVRs.

kcnjohn may want to try to get a 522 or 625 as a two room DVR to replace his 510 and 311. That will save him $5 per month if he connects a phone line.

James


----------



## Scrappy (Nov 26, 2005)

I have to say between the TIVO Site and this one I have learned an incredible ammount of information from you guys. But I have yet to find a simple install procedure for hooking up a DVR. I have seen hooking up 12 at one time (Exagerating of course), but here is my situation:

I curently am running 2 TV's, both are non HD. I want to upgrade to a DVR. My satellite from what I can tell is a Oval Triple LNB. (3 Prongs). I have 2 coax cables comming from the Satellite going into the box mounted on the side of the house with both of them running to 2 seperate coax connectors comming from the house. (There are 2 spares comming out from the house as well). I am wanting to purchase the R15 from an outside retailer due to the fact that DirectTV cannot gaurantee me what kind of DVR I will get.(Learned that from yall as well.) I looked at the instruction manual online and it does not give me any info how to hook up a dual LNB. What will I exactly need in order to complete the process?

Help me Obi Wan Kenobe your my only hope.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

You got the wrong forum scrappy. This is the dish network forum....

But since you asked a question I can answer...

If you have a triple lnb it should have a built in multiswitch. this means that you can connect two feeds (any 2 of the four on it) to the r15 or whatever dvr you get. Triple lnbs with the built in multiswitch have all three sats combined internally so just connect it to your reciever/s and away you go.



Jon


----------

